# Nervousness



## thowle (Dec 20, 2007)

I have the feeling that upon my first (actual post-class) patient contact where I am the only one providing care, I am going to be very nervous.  I suppose that is normal, and will work its way out, but;

I have a good feeling that when I start my patient care, I will second guess myself too much with my interventions, thinking along the lines of "what if when EMS / additional support arrives, I am doing or have done something totally wrong".  Not to mention the pressure possibly present of others watching you.

I do feel confident in my ability to perform what I was taught, and to improvise quiet well -- it's just the fact of "nervousness" getting in the way.


Of course, being on the fire department I have had plenty of patient contacts, plus the contact with the ride-alongs during class -- but when it comes down to myself being the only on-scene EMT, and there being a large crowd -- I beleive nervousness might "get the best of me".  But then again, I don't know.


*The Point ...*
I am wondering what it was like for you on your first patient contact where you were the only on-scene EMT (if this has happend), and if there was a large crowd.

What it felt like for you to be providing patient care around a large crowd, with nervousness present -- what did you feel?  how did you coupe?  what did you do?

_Thanks_


----------



## Ridryder911 (Dec 21, 2007)

The feelings is normal. You will develop confidence with time and experience. I will say, it is normal to have that questionable uneasy feeling when getting toned out... I still get it, each and every time, still 30 years later. I believe this makes me more sensitive and cautious... 


Good luck !

R/r 911


----------



## firetender (Dec 21, 2007)

Was that before or after I lost bowel and bladdar control, retched, fainted and seized? ;-)

You'll go through everything you stated and more, but what you'll find is that they happen as MOMENTS.

Moments are powerful things and you can be powerful in them. How? By letting them pass and not holding on to them. You will have that nausea come over you and when you lock into thinking it will get worse and won't pass, well, that's exactly what happens. But when you recognize it as a moment leading to another one, which will be different, it will pass.

Lookit what you said on your post: "I do feel confident in my ability to perform what I was taught, and to improvise quiet well -- it's just the fact of "nervousness" getting in the way." In one moment, you're confident, the next, nervous. 

Keep doing what you're doing; remind yourself you have prepared first. Going in to the call or situation reflect for a second on the preparation you have done, let the _*feeling*_ of insecurity come if it must, remember it's just a feeling (and they pass quick if you don't hold on to them!) and *remind* yourself again.


----------



## EMTryan (Dec 21, 2007)

What great advice! Next time I get the nerves I will remember your advice firetender.B)

I am a new EMT-B but I have already been in quite a few situations where I am the highest medically trained person and no one else is around to help. I volunteer with the Red Cross to staff local first aid stations at community events. I also work as a medical responder for the first aid team at a major university during football seasons. This past football season I remember that for one game I was stationed alone at one of the slow First Aid stations where 'nothing ever happens'. I usually work with a partner so this was a bit unusual. As luck would have it I was called to an emergency. It wasn't very serious but it was still wierd being in a packed stadium surrounded by lots of people watching your every move and not having a partner to help.:wacko: 

Situations like this are great experience because they force you to take charge and trust your training. This can be really scary for a new EMT-B...it's good to know to know that it something most everyone can relate to!


----------



## thowle (Dec 21, 2007)

Very good advice FireTender, thank you.

Same for the advice given by Ridryer911, thank you as well.


I suppose just remaining calm, stepping back and taking a few breaths will help a whole lot, and do wonders.  It's by NO means about "making a show", and "proving yourself".  It's about going in with a clear head, concentrating on patient care, and getting out with a clear head ready for the next call.


----------



## skyemt (Dec 21, 2007)

this is the very reason so many out here stress education and training...
when you get nervous... if you have a solid base of training to fall back on, it is very comforting... i remember many times, just thinking "ok, do what i'm trained to do, the way i know how to do it"... i've found that very, very helpful.


----------



## BossyCow (Dec 21, 2007)

That's why we drill so much.  Your assessment needs to be so solid that you can rely on the skill when your brain is doing a tail spin. I was telling a class the other night during a review of a baby not breathing call, You have that voice screaming in the back of your head "Omigodomigodomigod" but you have to choose not to listen to that, and to simply run your skills.  

It surprised me how many of the students came up to me afterwards and said they were surprised that I knew of the 'omigod' voice because I was always so calm on scene.  

You will get less nervous once you have been through calls and both you and the patient have survived.  But there will always be what we call the 'high sphincter factor' calls.  It's because we know sometimes doing everything right can't help.


----------



## mikie (Dec 23, 2007)

wow, this is some great advice

I remember my first pt. 'contact,' small lac on wrist, bleeding was controlled on their own, I was RACING to open the kling roll when it really wasn't that eminent...it took me a while to open it up, shaky hands that time!

thanks!


----------



## iamjeff171 (Dec 27, 2007)

i remember on my first call the medic wanted to put the pt. on a NC, and that thing was the most complicated device on the face of the planet for about 5 seconds (felt like at least 10 minutes tho ) I just had to take a breath and think of putting it on the dummy and all was good.

-Jeff


----------



## emtangie850 (Dec 31, 2007)

Everyone I feel in this field has some type of nervousness towards certian calls. I know that for myself my heart gets beating for MVA's. On the way to the call I am running all of the possibilities through my mind of the worst case seniaro. Then from there I review in my head what i'm going to do, what i'm going to ask and so on. 

Usually when I get on scene it flows pretty quickly (because it is fresh in the back of your mind). 

Try to block everyone out. Unless they have useful information for you ask them to back off! (Tell em' to give you space). Or if it is a call with a child and the parents are hovering, give them something to do. Have them speak with your partner and get their information. It will get them off of your back! 

Don't worry you will get the hang of it!! Practice, Practice, Practice!!

-Angie


----------



## hitechredneckemt (Jan 1, 2008)

Your nerves will be usefull it will keep you on your toes. Most times for me when it is a really bad call the training comes through with out a lot of thinking. It is more reaction than thinking. Good luck and hang in there.


----------



## mikie (Jan 6, 2008)

IAmJeff said:


> ...NC, and that thing was the most complicated device on the face of the planet...



haha, isn't that the truth?!  I still struggle with it!


----------



## Airwaygoddess (Jan 6, 2008)

It is that "healthy bit" of nervousness that will always keep you on you toes to look at the whole big picture and not get tunnel vision.  My mother is a retired registered nurse, the advice she gave to me was this; "Always have a little healthy fear for your job, it teaches the respect for your profession."  Education, drills and inservices are all part of becoimg and staying proficent.  In this profession, there is always something new to learn!


----------



## Airwaygoddess (Jan 6, 2008)

It is that "healthy bit" of nervousness that will always keep you on you toes to look at the whole big picture and not get tunnel vision.  My mother is a retired registered nurse, the advice she gave to me was this; "Always have a little healthy fear for your job, it teaches the respect for your profession."  Education, drills and inservices are all part of becoimg and staying proficent.  In this profession, there is always something new to learn!


----------



## Airwaygoddess (Jan 6, 2008)

Sorry about that, double post! :blush:


----------



## Meursault (Jan 6, 2008)

I must not fear.
Fear is the mind-killer.
Fear is the little-death that brings total obliteration.
I will face my fear. I will permit it to pass over me and through me.
And when it has gone past I will turn the inner eye to see its path.
Where the fear has gone there will be nothing.
Only I will remain. 

_Dune_, Frank Herbert

I was reminded of this by a post on SDN that quoted it, actually.


----------



## firetender (Jan 6, 2008)

It is a sad and glorious fact in this profession and all of life that what is experience ten years from now seems like failure today.


----------



## EMTBandit (Jan 24, 2008)

A little bit of fear will make you a better EMT, too much and it will paralyze you. I haven't been doing this for too long, in my 4th year now of being an EMT. But in that time I have learned a lot from listening to my senior guys/gals. If you have trouble with something, ask them to do it for you, and than talk about it after the call. Have them go over with you what you were having trouble with. I never mind helping the newer people with something and actually kind of enjoy it, because I am able to help someone who was once just like me. Im not going to say your not going to make mistakes, you will. Everyone makes mistakes every once in awhile. Theres two ways you can handle it, you can dwell on it, or use it to your advantage and learn from it. I still make some minor boo boos every once in awhile lol. :blush: I have learned alot from my senior people and am still learning, and I've learned a lot from the medics that ride with us. How to help out with EKG's to assisting them doing other various things and just helpful advice they pass along. As long as you show an interest and a desire to learn, you'll be just fine. B) And always wear your gloves, you never know. There were occasions where I wish I was wearing them at the time instead of rushing to put them on when I got there, always put them on, on the way to the call if you can, and keep an extra pair in your pocket. Sorry for the lengthy post but I hope it helps.


----------



## Topher38 (Feb 13, 2008)

Lengthy posts are great. And awesome advice from everyone. 

I remeber my instructor was talking about the nervousness behind being first on scene and what not. "Just remeber breathe, and start with ABCs" I did that all through my practicals and written and I did very well.

I think its because as soon as I got the ABC assessments and treatments out of the way I would remeber, Hey all the other injuries that I find are secondary, I already took care of the majoy stuff. 

Of course by ABCs I dont mean ABCs only. But its always where I remebered to start, of course after SCENE SAFTEY, BSI!

I am actually very surprised with myself, I am very calm and relaxed when toned out. I always have that nervousness of course but I have the list in my head of what needs to be done. 

Once again great advice you guys, THANKS ^_^


----------



## cfrench (Feb 14, 2008)

take your time, remember to breath. Alot of your calm can or be lost on your response. Remember, IT IS NOT YOUR EMERGENCY (sorry to shout, just going for emphesis). I remember what the handshaking is like all to well. I used to try and hide it from the my partners back then. I like to see a healthy bit of fear in new people, it keeps you carefull. You know, you know how to do the job. Breath and forget about the people around you, they will never know if you did it right or not 

Good luck out there, it does get easier (and still stays fun).


----------



## Topher38 (Feb 14, 2008)

I remeber I was always nervous to get up and talk to people, Very shakey, red in the face, shakey voice. Ever sense EMT Ive been helping other EMTs learn and talking to EMT classes about my experience in the testing (written and practical) and It has almost completely gone away. ^_^

Comfort I guess comes with experience, but always have that voice in the back of your head, and dont let it leave, dont let yourself get too comfortable, as everyone else is saying.


----------



## evantheEMT (Oct 27, 2014)

I was never the take charge kind of guybut being an emt helped me out alot.I still get alittle nervous but its only human.good luck!!


----------



## Ewok Jerky (Oct 27, 2014)

evantheEMT said:


> I was never the take charge kind of guybut being an emt helped me out alot.I still get alittle nervous but its only human.good luck!!


 
I wonder if the OP is still nervous after 7 years?


----------



## evantheEMT (Oct 27, 2014)

I was mostly talking about when I first started thanks for being a wise guy though.


----------



## gotbeerz001 (Oct 27, 2014)

evantheEMT said:


> I was mostly talking about when I first started thanks for being a wise guy though.


Easy now. First of all, Welcome. Most of us are wiseguys. I (personally) prefer wiseguys over most other personalities.  

@beano was simply saying that the post was started in 2007 and the last post, before being resurrected today, was in 2008.


----------



## evantheEMT (Oct 27, 2014)

Thank you


----------



## Ewok Jerky (Oct 27, 2014)

gotshirtz001 said:


> Easy now. First of all, Welcome. Most of us are wiseguys. I (personally) prefer wiseguys over most other personalities.
> 
> @beano was simply saying that the post was started in 2007 and the last post, before being resurrected today, was in 2008.



True dat


----------



## Nightmare (Oct 31, 2014)

the fact that you're nervous is a good thing, means you aren't over confident, just remember its not your emergency its theirs, take your time fast is slow, slow is fast. The more you try to rush, the slower you will actually go, and the first line out of you mouth should be "Hi my name is (insert name) I'm with the ambulance, how can I help you today?" from there things will just flow, you have the skills, now use 'em!


----------



## ViolynEMT (Nov 1, 2014)

This is a great thread. I have been worried about the same. I have contacted a couple of rural FD's that are willing to let me volunteer. I can ride along, but they will allow me to have pt contact. It will give me a chance to see/do things I will need to do when I have a "real job". It will also give me the freedom to step back if I'm unsure or uncomfortable. I will have many teachers on scene. Might give me something to put on my very sparse resume. too.


----------



## Emergency Metaphysics (Nov 3, 2014)

ViolynEMT said:


> This is a great thread. I have been worried about the same. I have contacted a couple of rural FD's that are willing to let me volunteer. I can ride along, but they will allow me to have pt contact. It will give me a chance to see/do things I will need to do when I have a "real job". It will also give me the freedom to step back if I'm unsure or uncomfortable. I will have many teachers on scene. Might give me something to put on my very sparse resume. too.




I'm of the belief that if I'm not nervous on my first patient (I graduate EMT basic in 4 weeks) then there's something dangerously wrong with me. If  I don't have nervousness or anxiety then I believe I'm probably too cocky, too stupid, and too dangerous to take care of people. That said, I have no doubt that first "real" patient is going to be a humbling experience.

I was a correctional officer at a prison where I live and I remember the first day working with inmates and how nervous  -- even scared -- I was knowing that there were more inmates than officers, that they could have medical emergencies, that there would be fights and stabbings, etc., and that I could die doing this job. While EMS may not have the serious danger aspect (usually), I trust a little fear goes a long way to keeping the EMT/Paramedic safe. No fear equals hurt patients and/or medical staff.

With that, coming on here and admitting your nervous tells me you care about what you do enough to question yourself. I hope you never lose that wonderful trait.

Cheers,
M.


----------

